# Auto Power Inverters



## JawesomeArt (Dec 4, 2013)

Best Car Power Inverter? Tripplite, Belkin, Rosewill, or Energizer?

I want one that will last a good long time, and not buzz too much. Any shared Experience or suggestions would be welcomed. Thanks.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

My little Rosewill 150W is a couple years old, makes no noise (that I can hear) and is still working fine.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Tripp Lite inverters are small, quiet, relatively inexpensive, and made by one of the world's preeminent power equipment manufacturers.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

All I can say then is Rosewill must be trying harder. So far my Rosewill has lasted longer than my previous little red 150W Tripp Lite.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Anomalies certainly exist in both directions. I've used dozens of Tripp Lite products over the years, and only one has failed. Then again, most things fail when they have 20,000 volts go through them from a transformer exploding a half-mile away. 

The equipment on the other side was just fine though, and they replaced the surge protector with just a serial number given over the phone. That incident won me over as a lifelong customer.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

SpywareDr said:


> All I can say then is Rosewill must be trying harder. So far my Rosewill has lasted longer than my previous little red 150W Tripp Lite.


Rosewill doesn't actually make anything so it all depends on who actually make it and put the Rosewill label on it.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

When my ~year old $32 Tripp Lite died a couple years ago I needed a replacement. The Rosewill happened to be on sale for $19.99 so I bought it. I've been using it frequently ever since and it's still going strong. In my experience, the Rosewill has turned out to be a far better product, and for less money.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I have an Energizer inverter in the Jeep. It has a USB port and can output about 100w maximum. No idea what it cost as it was a gift but it works great.


----------



## energizer7896 (Sep 9, 2014)

If you want one that will last get a AIMS power inveter. 
AIMS Power Inverter Review | AIMS Power Inverters


----------

